# Latarjet shoulder surgery



## cwilson3333 (Oct 5, 2011)

I need to make sure I am billing the right CPT for this shoulder surgery:

Procedure:   Latarjet Reconstruction of Glenohumeral Joint
                   CPT 23462

Post Op DX:  Recurrent dislocation, with bony defect of anterior glenoid

First time posting this procedure.

Thanks,

Carol


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, usually 23462


----------



## cwilson3333 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Latarjet*

Thank you,

CW


----------

